# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Christmas/OYE on Anguilla - hints?

## Erma

Paging Linda and Peter!!!

We are headed to the islands on Sunday and then moving on to Anguilla on the 24th for the first time.  I've got "the usual" figured out from TA and the Anguilla Guide Forum..but what I need is the 'nook and cranny' stuff.  I prefer the hidden gems vs. the "West End craziness" of CJ, Viceroy, Cuisinart and the chair/umbrella setups of the gourmet beachside restaurants.  I'm not opposed to crashing out at Upper Shoal Bay for a bit just to see what it's all about...but I don't want to just see one view (however beautiful I understand it to be!)  And I prefer my pareo on the sand to a plastic chair.

I purposefully picked a house in Island Harbour to be more a part of the island vs. a resort so I want to explore the East End fully.  I want to hike and wander remote areas of the island as much as possible.  Food, for us, is more of a necessity and we are not gourmet eaters.  We will be close to the (newly opened) On Da Rocks, Elsa's, Pit Stop, and Le Bon Pain.  Food choices are somewhat limited for us though....  At home we eat vegan/no refined sugar/no white flour/no highly processed food/very little sodium.  OBVIOUSLY we are going to modify while in the islands but I hope to not stray terribly off course.  Point blank I am the more strict of the two of us when it comes to those specifications so it's just a matter of deciding where I will compromise.  I see Le Bon Pain, being very close by, as a problem for me  }:| 

Our timing is also going to throw some things off because of Christmas/Boxing Day but we will manage.  I mean hell we are in the islands!.  Crazy that I picked the single busiest week to make a first visit to Anguilla.  I'm just going to make it my mission to avoid crowd's as much as possible and go with the flow in other instances....  For many years now we have only travelled to small islands (Barbuda, Culebra, Marie-Galante, Ouvéa, Saint Barth and Guadeloupe (felt small because we stayed in SAINT FRANÇOIS near Pointe des Châteaux - we loved the island for many reasons but I know that our day trips to  La Petite Terre and La Désirade were special). We made the decision to try a new island because this is our first trip over Christmas/Old Years Eve and we wanted the "new feel".   I think I can get the small island feel out of Anguilla if I try!  If not, I will go back in May...   

Thanks in advance for any hints guys.  Take care and happy holidays, Erma

----------


## amyb

Try Hibernia for lunch. A lovely ride and a quiet part of the island. Call ahead for reservations.

Cuisanart gave tours of their hydrponic farm and they also had hours to learn  some kitchen tricks with the chef. They may still offer those things so try to sign up.

----------


## Peter NJ

Erma you did great! East End/Island Harbour is a great place to hide out..Such a local low key vibe..Firstly,I might shock you,I would skip Scilly Cay unless you want to spend $200 on lunch with a Rum Punch..Gwens on Sundays is the place to be on Shoal Bay..I absolutely love Shoal Bay East,but I like Junks even better..Once you get to SBE you might not want to leave..Its that nice..Another beach off everyones radar is Cove Bay..Its redonkulous..Miles of white sand with nobody on it..You will be blown away..

I have done 2 OLE on AXA and I get down and dirty in Sandy Ground..My home Bar is Ripples..Tell Jacquie Peter from NJ sent you..Im sure you know about The Pumphouse and Johnnos for music..Also check out Elvis' place in SG..If you are into Soca and here that Exodus Band or PVI are playing do not miss..Do not be intimidated by going in anywhere its all good..I love the Red Dragon Disco on South Hill..It is a trip..Real West Indies Club,security at the door..LOL..Do not miss Bankies place The Dune...

Sorry Im not into the high end dining scene like Blanchards ect..I would stop at the Corn Soup lady under the tree by the Airport..Would def hit the Food Trucks in the Valley too..Ox tail,goat water stew,local fish ect...Any road side BBQ pull over and enjoy..Its gonna be a long drive at night but you should hit Cap J for drinks..Beautiful setting..Too bad Mali is closed that was another great place for drinks.

----------


## MIke R

Erma...you are a breath of fresh air amongst all the foo foo winds that blow in this site.....go and enjoy.....you  certainly got it right how you are doing it!

only been to Anguilla once but I absolutely loved it...amazing beaches

----------


## LindaP

Erma, you will have a great time......be prepared for flatness, as opposed to St Barths hills.
     Peter pretty well covers it, and I agree you may hace a hard time with your diet if you head for Le Bon Pan, it is awesome! We were there for Xmas about 3 years ago, and it was totally packed each am.
    Don't miss Bankie's, I'm sure they will have some kind of music going on, and Amy is right about the hydroponic farm at Cusinart. I am planning that mu=yself this time when we go in February.
      Pitstop is great, local, and Elvis' is special. He used to have just a ship-wrecked boat on the sand, as his beachbar. Now, he has built a nice spot, with deck and resto around it; really nice guy.
        One of our favorite places to eat has always been , Oliver's.
      Have a wonderful trip, and report back!

----------


## Peter NJ

If you arrive in Blowing Point dont worry,its a pretty seedy area it will get better when you leave that area..Get ready for flat scrubby landscape..It might take a few days for you to get AXA's beauty..Its not stunning like SBH or STJ...But the beaches will blow you away..

----------


## Peter NJ

My old favorite Resto was Straw Hat.They have since moved to Frangi Beach Resort.I have not been to their new location but when it was over the water in the Forrest area it was awesome..It still is getting raves tho.

For sunset drinks any Bar in Sandy Ground will work..Pic one on the beach.

Cheap good Pizza can be found at Corner Pizza in South Hill..Great to take home.

----------


## LindaP

If you take a drive through the Valley (the main town) at night, they have all the trees lit up, and the lights are fantastic!
    Also in the Valley, during the day, they have a big fruit stand.

----------


## andynap

I don't care what Peter says- Scilly Cay is not to be missed. A once in a lifetime treat and it's not a $200 lunch. The lobster was $50 last I heard and the rum drinks are wonderful. Nothing like drinking your rum punch sitting in the water

----------


## amyb

And if SPRAKA is playing in any of the lounges or restos-GO! He is a barefoot musician at keyboard and guitar guy. When he saw us he would play some Clapton and finish with Wonderful Tonight-followed him for years.

----------


## Peter NJ

Andy its closer to $200 than $50 for two AINEC..
Beautiful spot for drinks..No doubt..

----------


## andynap

For 2 I would agree- depends on how much drinks there are.

http://www.scillycayanguilla.com/main.html

----------


## Peter NJ

Erma...
Cove Bay

----------


## LindaP

Yes, and Smokey's is a great place to eat. Also, we had a really great Xmas eve dinner at Barrel Stay, on Sandy Ground.
     Peter, we have been to the new Straw Hat, it was good, but the old location was much nicer.

----------


## amyb

The manager at STRAW HAT is Rick and we were with him last week here on Long island. Wishing Rick and Straw Hat a good season.

----------


## LindaP

I still love the way you can grab any hat and wear it! Here is a pic from March 2010:

----------


## amyb

You Primo gals wear them well! I always look like Sister Patrille gone amok!

----------


## Erma

First - thanks you guys so much for the much appreciated input!  I have made several new notes.

I apologize for not responding yet but life went a little bat sh!t crazy....  It's all good, just a change in plans somewhat.  After not being sick since 2007, of course we both came down with the sinus crap in the two weeks before we leave...me last and I was getting better but then it kicked me again on Friday.  So big hikes next week in Saba = out and we will regroup once we hit Saint Martin and figure out the week.  Oh, and  I guess I should be glad the refrigerator went out Friday instead of next week, right?? :crazy:   On the bright side...my Nordstroms stayed open 15 minutes late Saturday night so I could exchange one of my new swim tops.  As low maintenance as I can be...for some reason I just had to get the right one!  I think I am exhausted and need a vacation so I am thankful to be wheels up in 7 hours!!!

This will be all over the place to answer several posts so please excuse the mess...

Alright, Straw Hat has a vegan dish and (3) thumbs up from P/A/L (that's Peter, Amy, Linda!)  I think I see that being my one West End lunch spot.

Got all of the music jotted down and will see what pops up that week.  Peter - thanks for the heads up on a few local spots.  We're not shy so it should all be good.  Oh, and don't worry about how the island looks at Blowing Point - we don't judge.  I look at an island in a big picture way and frankly it's just part of island life.  If I wanted a sterile island I would go to Hawaii...   I loved Anegda the first time I stepped foot in 99 and I imagine Anguilla will have some similar characteristics but on a larger scale. 
We do not eat at high end restaurants just because it has never been our thing (I am sorry Amy!!  I did love lunching with you here in Georgia my friend!!).  I appreciate others love for good food, and I love to read about their experiences, it's just not for me.  I am still on the hunt for a Rasta restaurant in Anguilla.  I found the Ital Shack in Sint Maarten and that is perfect for us because we can eat whatever they serve.  Surely Anguilla has Rastafarians and they eat out, right??  Hoping you can help Peter!

With it being the big Christmas week I am not sure if we are even going to attempt an island like Sandy or Scilly Cay.  I would love to see Scrub but I just don't know what it will be like that week - but I am anticipating pretty heavy crowds for those type of excursions.  We might just watch the madness from On Da Rocks in Island Harbour!  More than likely we will head to Junks or Savannah (you didn't mention that Linda/Peter - is it nice?)  It would leave something for the next trip which would more than likely be in a quieter time.

I really do appreciate everyone's suggestions and I might try to find a way to check in again before we hit Anguilla on the 24th if ya'll come up with anything else cool.  I promise to report back!

Happy Holidays everyone,  Erma

----------


## amyb

Glad to see that you and Randy are on the mend. A lazy day in the sun should have you both good as new  in no time.

Funny the stuff that happens right before a trip. In July, we had to replace our ac when it died during the 100plus degree July 4th weekend

Enjoy the new frig. The new top. and Anguilla.


Be good to each other

Safe travels and hugs, 
Amy

----------


## LindaP

Erma, 
    Hope you and your husband are feeling better...I am sure once on the islands, you will.
     Of course Anguilla is totally rastfarian land.....Bankie's being top dog.
     Peter gave out lots of info on roadside BBQs, and the one we really liked, was the Pit Stop.
        Happy Holidays, safe travels, 
  the "L "

----------

